# Brother Electroknit KH-910



## Rubywing

I am new to machine knitting and was offered one of these machines. Could someone tell me what this machine does? I know that is a broad statement but I need an overall synopsis of what the machine is capable of doing. Can I make socks, baby blankets, mittens etc. I have lots of other questions but I am going to start the conversation with that.
Thank you
Peggy


----------



## llamagenny

Yes, you can learn to make all those. There are many good Youtube videos by Diana Sullivan for beginning machine knitters and many resources from KPers and elsewhere. There is a definite learning curve! Don't give up--go slow, practice at least 15 min. each day on something like learning to cast on and your fumble fingers will gradually get more able to do things easily. Be sure your machine has a new sponge bar, clean needles and a clean undercarriage including the little wheel brushes under the sinker plate--yarn fuzz can cause all kinds of problems. Read your manual and where it seems unclear, ask or look up what to do.


----------



## CKnits

Peggy, Search the inet on something like - Brother knitting machine comparisons or even the model that you identified - for some basic info. Example finding: http://www.scanthecat.com/html/body_bnro_machines.html


----------



## llamagenny

sorry, double post.


----------



## KarlaHW

You could start here https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLoUZP3NyltP8wWNF69XK-cgpMUzUr1Bii just to get an impression.
If somebody gives you the machine take it and play with it. If you have to buy it you might want to do some research if this is the best machine for you.
Like hand knitting it produces knitted fabrics, that you can shape. With hand knitting you might sit many an evening to finish a piece, but you can take your needles everywhere with you. With the machine you can finish a knitted piece in a few hours, depending what you do. It's very easy to do stitch patterns or different colors.
What can be done, but is not so easy is increasing or decreasing in the middle of a row, instead the ends or knitting in the round.
I never saw the need of a knitting machine, until I was given some, now I can't stop and want the best model. It is very addicting.


----------



## MegsyStylish

I am fortunate to have a very well behaved KH910 with a fully functional Mylar reader - her name is Mary Poppins, as she is practically perfect in every way. I have a KG 88 to go with her now (should I name it Bert?).

Unfortunately, not all 910s are this well behaved. I just sold one that had been hacked with the AYAB hardware from Germany, as her mylar reader was totally nonfunctional.

If yours came with Mylars - it should - that would be the first thing to test before spending a lot of time and effort on this machine. If the reader has failed, there is still a lot you can do manually, but you may wish to find a different machine to start with, if you really do want to learn to machine knit.


----------



## Rubywing

I checked out the You Tube videos and it created more questions. I haven't watched all of them. I am sure they will be very helpful for actually starting to use a knitting machine but as far as I could tell she wasn't using the 910. I did find one video that showed the machine as being manually operated. Those are the kinds of things I need to know. I guess I thought that with a name of Electroknit it operated by itself. lol you know what they say about those who assume.


----------



## Rubywing

I haven't had a lot of time to do much research but I have been running into some comments that they reservations about the machine. I am hoping to find enough info to make an informed decision. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rubywing

Meg:I LOVE the name and the reason for it! My problem is that I don't even know how to test the Mylars. The lady who owned the machine has passed away and the family is cleaning out her house. I knew her for many years and she took exceptional care of all of her things. I know she did a lot of knitting with it. This is what is included with it. 
1). Brother Electroknit KH-910 (main unit).
2). Ribbing Attachment KR-850
3). Brother G-Carriage KG-88
4). Garter Bar Set
5). Yarn Winder
6). Surplus of Yarn
7). Manuals/Books
8). Custom Work Table (for mount the machine to).


----------



## KarlaHW

The machine does not run by itself, the patterning is done electronically. The mylars show a pattern on it, slightly larger than a punchcard. The are plastic transparent sheets with a drawing or pattern on it. You will need those to knit a pattern.
But you always will move the carriage by hand over the needle bed. always - nearly always. The garter carriage is electric, it moves and you can walk away.


----------



## Rubywing

Do you make the mylars yourself or what?


----------



## jaysclark

Rubywing said:


> Do you make the mylars yourself or what?


Some mylars should come with machine. The 910 only patterns with these, it does not have any built in patterning. It was a budget model

If you can find blanks mylars you can draw your own stitch patterns on them. You only have to draw one pattern repeat

If you attach a motor (expensive), it will knit on its own, but you will need to do shaping, casting on and off manually

If the Mylar reader doesn't work, you will get no automatic patterning, everything will have to be done manually. It is a very old machine


----------



## susieknitter

The Brother KH910 was the first electronic machine Brother made and is just one step up from a punch card machine.
Because it is the oldest model the batteries are going down in them.They made two types of this machine the first having batteries in a compartment that opens at the back of the bed and these batteries are easy to get to and replace. The second has a battery on the motherboard which also can be replaced but needs someone that knows how to do this.

If you are getting all you have said at a good price then I would say go for it.

The following tells you all about the Brother range of machines......
http://www.ebay.co.uk/gds/KNITTING-MACHINES-THE-BROTHER-RANGE-EXPLAINED-/10000000002191649/g.html


----------



## der_fisherman

susieknitter said:


> The Brother KH910 was the first electronic machine Brother made and is just one step up from a punch card machine.
> Because it is the oldest model the batteries are going down in them.They made two types of this machine the first having batteries in a compartment that opens at the back of the bed and these batteries are easy to get to and replace. The second has a battery on the motherboard which also can be replaced but needs someone that knows how to do this.
> 
> If you are getting all you have said at a good price then I would say go for it.
> 
> The following tells you all about the Brother range of machines......
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/gds/KNITTING-MACHINES-THE-BROTHER-RANGE-EXPLAINED-/10000000002191649/g.html


Good advice.

If its going cheap, even if it has problems, there are online blogs to help with repairs.....

Regards

Andy


----------



## sharronaw

I have a 910, it is in good working order and can produce beautiful fabrics. I would say if you are being gifted the machine grab it. I would not pay a lot for one though as they are aging and there are simpler machines out there. Check that it has those molars everyone is mentioning, they are very expensive and that is the way this machine does fair isle, lace and tuck patterning. Without the molars you have a plain knitting machine. Getting a ribber and other assessories is really great. This is obviously not a greatly popular machine but I like mine and if the price is right you could have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh

What no one has mentioned so far is that this machine knits fine yarn! If you are using yarn from your local store or a craft store (Michaels, JoAnn's, etc.) you would use the yarn with the Craft Council labels of 0,1,or 2....these are laceweight, light fingering, or sport weight.

These are yarns which knit at 6 to 9 stitches per inch.

Any thicker yarns need a bulky machine such as the brother 260 or other 9 mm machines.

There are some helpful articles on choosing knitting machines and what machines knit what yarns at 
http://www.yarn-store.com/ Hope this helps you.

Rita in Raleigh, NC


----------



## Rita in Raleigh

There is a youtube video of a lady using the 910, but her machine electronics are not selecting correctly. She does show how to program the machine and how to knit on it. She later learned that her circuit board needed cleaning and resoldering and it now works!

Look here to see her knit:






I found another long video of a lady using the 910, but it was all in Italian (I think) and I could not understand her. Maybe you could watch it with the sound off??





Rita in Raleigh


----------



## Olde English Babydoll

This has been fun to read. I have a 910 but haven't used it for some time. &#128533;. I did a lot of cool knitting on it. I have the ribber, linker, garter, etc. it is for a smaller size yarn. But, I will say, I also spin my own yarn, so that is something that can be used in it too! I loved making a pair of socks in an hour! &#128512;


----------



## randiejg

I have had two 910's. The first was the initial model with the removable/replaceable battery. I worked it to death doing custom knitting for years. I later bought a newer one with the battery soldered in. If you get a 910, and cannot open the battery compartment, yours is the later model. Since it would not have been used for a while, you would need to plug it in, turn it on, and leave it at least overnight to recharge the battery.

The listing shows a KG-88 Garter Carriage. This will knit by itself, but you absolutely must have the three pieces of slotted, magnetic rails that fit over the back rail of the machine. The Garter Carriage will not move by itself without these, and the rails are almost impossible to find now.

It's a very good starter machine, and the programming to read and knit designs from the mylar sheets is much more intuitive than later Brother electronic models. As mentioned, this is a "standard" gauge machine, which means the needles are spaced 4.5 mm apart, so you can use yarns that are quite lightweight (lace, sock), up to some lighter DK weight yarns (Paton's Astra, some baby weight yarns). You can also buy yarn on cones, specifically for use with knitting machines. These come in many fiber blends, weights, and colors.

Having the Ribbing attachment, and items like a garter bar, yarn winder, and table are a great bonus. Even if the electronics do not work (though I would think they probably will), you will still have a functioning machine to learn on. If for some reason you don't take to it, you could still resell it as a package deal, or sell off things like the Ribber, Garter Carriage, garter bar set, winder, etc., separately, because these will go with many other models of standard gauge machines besides the 910.

It's not that difficult to learn, if you have patience. You would want to learn the main bed first, before the Ribber, and just work through the manual, step-by-step. If you have specific areas where you are confused, there are lots of YouTube videos for things such as how to cast on, bind off (they don't necessarily need to be for this specific model of Brother machine, because most machines basically work the same way), and as mentioned there are good videos by Diana Sullivan that will help you a lot. And, of course, you can always come back to this forum and ask specific questions along the way.


----------



## susieknitter

randiejg said:


> I have had two 910's. The first was the initial model with the removable/replaceable battery. I worked it to death doing custom knitting for years. I later bought a newer one with the battery soldered in. If you get a 910, and cannot open the battery compartment, yours is the later model. Since it would not have been used for a while, you would need to plug it in, turn it on, and leave it at least overnight to recharge the battery.
> 
> The listing shows a KG-88 Garter Carriage. This will knit by itself, but you absolutely must have the three pieces of slotted, magnetic rails that fit over the back rail of the machine. The Garter Carriage will not move by itself without these, and the rails are almost impossible to find now.
> 
> It's a very good starter machine, and the programming to read and knit designs from the mylar sheets is much more intuitive than later Brother electronic models. As mentioned, this is a "standard" gauge machine, which means the needles are spaced 4.5 mm apart, so you can use yarns that are quite lightweight (lace, sock), up to some lighter DK weight yarns (Paton's Astra, some baby weight yarns). You can also buy yarn on cones, specifically for use with knitting machines. These come in many fiber blends, weights, and colors.
> 
> Having the Ribbing attachment, and items like a garter bar, yarn winder, and table are a great bonus. Even if the electronics do not work (though I would think they probably will), you will still have a functioning machine to learn on. If for some reason you don't take to it, you could still resell it as a package deal, or sell of things like the Ribber, Garter Carriage, garter bar set, winder, etc., separately, because these will go with many other models of standard gauge machines besides the 910.
> 
> It's not that difficult to learn, if you have patience. You would want to learn the main bed first, before the Ribber, and just work through the manual, step-by-step. If you have specific areas where you are confused, there are lots of YouTube videos for things such as how to cast on, bind off, and as mentioned there are good videos by Diana Sullivan that will help you a lot. And, of course, you can always come back to this forum and ask specific questions along the way.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: very helpful/informative advice.


----------



## Rubywing

I want to thank everyone who replied. I found a copy of the user manual online and read through that and it answered some of my questions and some of my questions that I didn't even know I wanted to know. lol 
One question is more detail on the weight of yarn that can be used in this machine. In the manual it said four different weights but only listed them as extra fine, fine, etc. and no mention of actual sizes. I know someone said something about yarn but was wondering if someone could tell me what sizes and kinds of yarn they use on this. The idea of knitting socks is very interesting to me. 
They want 300.00 for everything I mentioned in a previous post and I was thinking that was a pretty fair price for all of it. Any comments on that?


----------



## jaysclark

Rubywing said:


> I want to thank everyone who replied. I found a copy of the user manual online and read through that and it answered some of my questions and some of my questions that I didn't even know I wanted to know. lol
> One question is more detail on the weight of yarn that can be used in this machine. In the manual it said four different weights but only listed them as extra fine, fine, etc. and no mention of actual sizes. I know someone said something about yarn but was wondering if someone could tell me what sizes and kinds of yarn they use on this. The idea of knitting socks is very interesting to me.
> They want 300.00 for everything I mentioned in a previous post and I was thinking that was a pretty fair price for all of it. Any comments on that?


----------



## jaysclark

Where do you live Ruby? If it is UK, that seems a little on the high side


----------



## susieknitter

jaysclark said:


> Where do you live Ruby? If it is UK, that seems a little on the high side


Do you really think it is June, have you considered all that is with it?
Brother Electroknit KH-910 (main unit).
2). Ribbing Attachment KR-850
3). Brother G-Carriage KG-88
4). Garter Bar Set
5). Yarn Winder
6). Surplus of Yarn
7). Manuals/Books
8). Custom Work Table (for mount the machine to).


----------



## Reba1

I have that exact set-up. I think $300 is a fair price for the US, for all that includes. Mine is the later model with the soldered battery. It works fine for pattern knitting with the main carriage, my lace sensor is out on the left side. But I have another machine if I choose to knit lace. The 910 was my first foray into "electronic" knitting machines - and I still go back to her often! Compare it with "sold at" prices on ebay (not what they are asking, but what they actually got!)

Most sock yarns would work beautifully on this machine. Since you quoted the price in $, I am going to assume you are in the US? Yarn weights of 1, 2 and some lighter 3s will work with this machine. You can knitweave with 4 (what we call worsted weight). So you would be looking at Fingering, 10-count crochet thread, Sock, Baby, Sport, DK, very lt. worsted, For DK and lt. worsted you might have to go with every other needle (EON).


----------



## der_fisherman

jaysclark said:


> Where do you live Ruby? If it is UK, that seems a little on the high side


I agree, the UK is usually a cheaper market. But that is probably on the high side of normal.

Early this year I bought a 940 plus ribber and colour changer with ALL the small parts in a great condition for 110 UK pounds.....which was even for the UK cheap....pickup only, but I managed to get it sent here for 60 UK Pounds, though I recommend driving and picking it up personally as much as possible...

You simply have to watch ebay and the like and give it time.....look for pickup only at strange times of the day....middle of the night.....

I bought here in Germany one 910 for around 50 UK pounds, pickup only, over 100 miles each way....

"Pickup only" reduces the price dramatically.....

For both my others I paid around 140 UK Pounds, but one got damaged by the deliverer, which convinced me to only buy where I could pick up....

Best of luck

Andy


----------



## Rita in Raleigh

And it does include the g-carriage. That by itself is worth between $100-300 or so! 
Rita in Raleigh


----------



## Rubywing

I'm in the US


----------



## jaysclark

Rubywing said:


> I'm in the US


That is probably not too bad a price then.

Be warned though! You may become addicted and have an overwhelming desire to acquire more machines!


----------



## KarlaHW

I think the price is good, you don't have to pay for shipping. The ribber and garter carriage alone are worth this price. I would probably choose another machine (940 and up), but if it works well it's a good machine to learn. And if the electronics don't work just use it with hand patterning.
You will like it and later upgrade to a more advanced machine.
It is always hard to know what you need if you never had a machine.
You will find lots of help here.


----------



## MegsyStylish

KarlaHW said:


> I think the price is good, you don't have to pay for shipping. The ribber and garter carriage alone are worth this price. I would probably choose another machine (940 and up), but if it works well it's a good machine to learn. And if the electronics don't work just use it with hand patterning.
> You will like it and later upgrade to a more advanced machine.
> It is always hard to know what you need if you never had a machine.
> You will find lots of help here.


If the electronics don't work, you can look into the AYAB hardware hack out of Germany. I've worked with it some, full 200 needle control using a standard USB A-B cable and about $100 in the Arduino Uno board and the AYAB shield is pretty cool.


----------



## tricialynn051

I had a KH910 and never had the patience to learn how to use the electronics. Since I already had a standard 4.5 machine and a bulky KH260, I ended up selling it. I've actually got an almost complete set of mylar sheets for sale on here. Never learned how to use them with the machine.


----------



## der_fisherman

tricialynn051 said:


> I had a KH910 and never had the patience to learn how to use the electronics. Since I already had a standard 4.5 machine and a bulky KH260, I ended up selling it. I've actually got an almost complete set of mylar sheets for sale on here. Never learned how to use them with the machine.


For anyone interested in buying them from you, for the 910 a special pencil is needed, if anyone wants to know which one, it was posted here somewhere.

Naturally, I could look for it for anyone who needs help, it works well and the sheets can be cleaned and reused again....and again!

regards

Andy


----------



## tricialynn051

der_fisherman said:


> For anyone interested in buying them from you, for the 910 a special pencil is needed, if anyone wants to know which one, it was posted here somewhere.
> 
> Naturally, I could look for it for anyone who needs help, it works well and the sheets can be cleaned and reused again....and again!
> 
> regards
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy that's helpful for people to know (I sure didn't know you could re-use them...lol)


----------



## der_fisherman

tricialynn051 said:


> Thanks Andy that's helpful for people to know (I sure didn't know you could re-use them...lol)


Naturally, the wrong pen/pencil may be permanent, obvious, but easily forgotten!

Even making mistakes, one can remove the waxy(?) marks easily.....that is very important, as I find it very easy to make mistakes....    

Regards

Andy


----------



## Tinna

I know this was in 2018 thank you for the link


----------



## Tinna

Looking for help. My Kh910 is one with behavioral problem. Turn it on and got the 888, did research and changed the battery now it flash 888. The instructions state go to page 90 to reset. Now I am lost. Can you help?


----------



## susieknitter

Tinna said:


> Looking for help. My Kh910 is one with behavioral problem. Turn it on and got the 888, did research and changed the battery now it flash 888. The instructions state go to page 90 to reset. Now I am lost. Can you help?


Look at the follow as this will help you.......
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-595520-1.html


----------



## Reba1

Tinna said:


> Looking for help. My Kh910 is one with behavioral problem. Turn it on and got the 888, did research and changed the battery now it flash 888. The instructions state go to page 90 to reset. Now I am lost. Can you help?


Evidently, "page 90" is referring to the instruction manual, not the service manual. BUT - I have both a printed manual and the download from http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-kh910-user-guide.html My printed manual page 90 doesn't have anything to do with the battery replacement. *The downloaded one does. * (there are two versions of the 910 motherboard, so I guess the manual was revised a bit too - my machine does not have the user replaceable battery).

I am attaching the page you need in case you have the other manual. You can download this one with the link above. (for some reason, pages 88 and 89 are missing, but you don't need them for this question.)



susieknitter said:


> Look at the follow as this will help you.......
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-595520-1.html


The 910 is different from the CompuKnit III (930/940)


----------



## susieknitter

Reba1 said:


> The 910 is different from the CompuKnit III (930/940)


I do know the difference between a KH910 and a KH930 and a KH940.
However I have never known a KH910 show 888 only a 555. Perhaps you can explain the 888 message? Does this always show on this machine when the battery has been replaced?


----------



## Reba1

susieknitter said:


> However I have never known a KH910 show 888 only a 555. Perhaps you can explain the 888 message? Does this always show on this machine when the battery has been replaced?


I have no clue. I don't have the version with the replaceable battery. But looking at the service manual and the instruction manual for the version that does, I guess 888 does show up as a battery error message and with a new battery installation.


----------



## Tinna

Thank you. This is what I have. However I a dumb college grad that does not know what this mean. I replace the battery now I have the flashing 888. Do I select 111 is the a video of the resin some where?


----------



## susieknitter

susieknitter said:


> I do know the difference between a KH910 and a KH930 and a KH940.
> However I have never known a KH910 show 888 only a 555. Perhaps you can explain the 888 message? Does this always show on this machine when the battery has been replaced?


On the Brother KH910-KH930-KH940 Special Knitting and Test patterns sheet it states.....
888 - Continously blinks when you go to start the machine, it indicates you need a new battery. Batteries have a 10 year life span.


----------



## Reba1

Tinna said:


> Thank you. This is what I have. However I a dumb college grad that does not know what this mean. I replace the battery now I have the flashing 888. Do I select 111 is the a video of the resin some where?


No video that I know of. Did you see my reply with the picture from the manual (scroll up past the last reply)? It has each step you need to take.

I hope this helps, I can't test it or make a video, since I have the other version of the 910.


----------



## Tinna

Wow that would be great. I would really appreciate watching a reset or how to work it. Right now I have made the decisions to have it cleaned. I am not sure if you heard of the answer lady. Well Mr. Mc Crindle state it sounds as if it need a good cleaning. (The sponge bar was horrible) he also stated if he can not fix he will not charge for it. He will also ship it back to the seller for me so I can get refund. I am praying this works. Please stay in touch I will keep researching.


----------

